# Pimple inside my nose?



## Karren

And does it hurt!! I have a sinus cold going on 3 or 4 days now and this morning I woke up and the side of my nose felt a little swolen but not on the outside.. On the inside.. And the frist time I blew my nose the pain was unbelievable!! I've have minor ones before but this is almost closing off one nostrile.. Anyone ever have one of these? How do you treat this.... can you put antiboitic up your nose? Damn it hurts!!


----------



## Lucy

arrgh i've had this before!! it's awful isn't it?? and it looks like a bogey is in your nose all the time!!! lol

mine have disappeared after a couple of days, but once i had a huge one and had to squeeze it, which was awkward, painful and disgusting. i don't think you can put anything up there because your nose has really thin membranes so anything you put in there would be absorbed really fast straight into your bloodstream, and if it was anything very strong that wouldn't make you healthy!


----------



## emily_3383

I really hate these but all i do it leave it alone and it goes away. They are so painful and you cant even see them!


----------



## magneticheart

Ouch! I've had one before, not nice at all.


----------



## Adrienne

I've never had one inside my nose but I recently had one on the side and boy that hurt bad overall. Hopefully it'll go away soon!


----------



## Annelle

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't think you can put anything up there because your nose has really thin membranes so anything you put in there would be absorbed really fast straight into your bloodstream, and if it was anything very strong that wouldn't make you healthy! yeah I'd second this. I'm no expert but I'd be scared to put something meant for external use inside a body cavity, especially if it's something meant to kill something else! but maybe you can try putting it on the outside of your nose and hope that it'll get absorbed in deep enough to have some effectiveness?
sounds painful though






good luck!


----------



## Ricci

Ouch! poor u! I have had one of these before .. it should go away within a couple of days


----------



## Dragonfly

Eww - these are really painful.

Just put some acne medication/tea tree oil on a q tip and then gently touch the area. Repeat every 3-4 hours.


----------



## Anthea

I've had them up there and if you can squeeze it do so, and it will dry up quicker, but if you cant just have to ride it out. Sorry


----------



## reesesilverstar

I've had these before and they SUCK!!! They hurt when you touch your nose and everything. I just say screw it and try to prick them and get the gunk out. Hurts like a mofo, but oh well


----------



## Shelley

ouch! that sounds painful. i've never had one before and i hope it goes away for you soon karren.


----------



## Karren

Yeah!! I put a little antibiotic on it with a q-tip yesterday and now its almost completle shrunk!! I love not being in pain!!


----------



## reesesilverstar

Good stuff!


----------



## _withoutYou

It sounds like a coldsore to me. Put tea tree oil on it.


----------



## animal lover

then what did u do about

 it that is the whole point of replying



duhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hellokitty14

im only 13 and i have a pimple in my noes and it hurts! i just got over a cold and then i got it ! should i go to the docters to chek it out or what sholud i do?!


----------



## divadoll

If its just a zit, do what those other posts suggests.  Dab some tea tree oil on it using a q-tip. Try not to mess with it too much and it'll go away.  Not really too much you can do about that.  Its all part of growing up.


----------



## jayyyg

ew, i have one right now and it hurts like a beezzzzzyyyyyyyyy shfhdsbfhdfbdnfbdndndndndn i can't even  touch it or blow my nose. what the f


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *jayyyg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ew, i have one right now and it hurts like a beezzzzzyyyyyyyyy shfhdsbfhdfbdnfbdndndndndn i can't even  touch it or blow my nose. what the f


OMG this post made me howl with laughter. I am sorry about your pimple but your typing described it perfectly haha


----------



## petter225

This is painful side and i think you want to apply the oil under the nose before sleep and drink water 1 to 10 glass i am not sure i think your stomach have acid lequid and this is increase from spices food.


----------



## ambert101

I am 12 years ol an I hav one how do you get them taken care if the cuz boy do they hurt


----------



## Bon Cid

Hi Karren, i've ready your replies. May i know what is the antibiotic that you used?

It hurts like hell!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /


----------



## PeridotCricket

Neosporin works, although tea tree oil is probably the safer option.


----------



## BeautyRoom

Like what someone else said, if you can squeeze it, it will go quicker! Otherwise if you soak a flannel in hot water and can get it close to the pimple, that can help to deal with it also.


----------

